

Using Git's Include for Private Configuration Information (Like Github Tokens) - pooriaazimi
http://travisjeffery.com/b/2012/03/using-gits-include-for-private-information-like-github-tokens/

======
pooriaazimi
Please note that you'll need git 1.7.10 or newer for this feature to work. I
wasted almost an hour because I was using OS X's default git, which was 1.7.3
I think. I re-installed git from homebrew and now everything is fine.

~~~
travisjeffery
Thanks for submitting this. I did say 1.7.10 was required in the article.

